# Hot switch



## sadears (Nov 26, 2011)

So what would  make a switch hot. A few years ago I replaced a fan light switch with a dimmer switch. Worked great. Then a couple weeks ago, I turned the light off and found the switch/plate very hot. I looked to see if there was a loose wire, found one kinked, so I cut/stripped it and reattached it. After a bit, I found it warm so I turned it off. Could it be the switch has just gone bad? Or could it be something else. I haven't found this anywhere else in the house.


----------



## JTGP (Nov 26, 2011)

we love pictures!


----------



## sadears (Nov 26, 2011)

: Ok. I'll post some.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 26, 2011)

Dimmer switchs do get warm to the touch when on.
They also come in differant amp. ratings, it should have been rated for 20 amp. any lower and it may get way over heated.


----------



## sadears (Nov 27, 2011)

This was hot. But warm is normal?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, but if your trying to run more then it was rated for, and in your case it's more, then it's going to get hot. I'd change it to a higher rated one.
Is it normal for a switch to run hot?


----------



## sadears (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok. So since it's getting dark and I had to run by the store, I stopped to see what I had bought...the package says 120volt, 60 hz...


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2011)

Dimmers burn off electicity to allow less to get to the light, so the dimmer you have it set for the hotter the swich will be.


----------



## sadears (Nov 29, 2011)

But when it's hot, it's on the highest setting.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2011)

They turn the lights on and off 60 times a second the lower the setting the longer they are turned off. I don't know witch setting would be hotter but I would check the lights and make sure you are well under 600 watts.


----------



## sadears (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep. Also, I realized the same switch is in the bedroom. That doesn't get hot.  Doesn't even get warm. I'm thinking the switch is bad, though i'll check the lights.


----------

